# Transom straps?



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Get the Boat Buckle straps , but make sure they are the stainless ones. Best thing I ever did on the trailer. Fast , fast compared to the other straps I had.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Got a link?

Lou


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Check out on Amazon. 93 bucks for a pair


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I second the boat buckles. I think I bought mine in store at Bass Pro.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Curious why would you leave the straps on to load and unload while in the water I usually take my straps off and prep the boat before launching into water


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

The straps I have now are removed completely while I'm in line at the staging area. I am looking at a set like the Boatbuckles because they stay bolted to the trailer. Its one less thing to forget and to be honest, I hate the way the factory straps look. I know it seems silly but I'm OCD like that, lol.

Lou


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

That's cool I sent you a link to Amazon for the buckles


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

NativeBone said:


> Curious why would you leave the straps on to load and unload while in the water I usually take my straps off and prep the boat before launching into water


The retractable / ratcheting Boat Buckles are permanently mounted to the trailer. I was skeptical but they made a believer out of me. As quick and easy as putting your seatbelt on in the car.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I've never considered these due to corrosion in salt water as well. assumed they were for fresh water boats. How do they hold up being dunked in salt?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

they make powder coated (rust) and Stainless steel. My SS ones are old and are rust free and still work great.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a Cayenne on a Float-on trailer, how much clearance do you get with the buckles installed on the trailer?

Lou


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Boat Buckles are legit. Have been using them for years on a friend's trailer. Will be adding a pair to my new trailer ASAP.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Was skeptical of the durability of the BoatBuckles too. Have always used the stainless flip-lock type without issues. Decided to buy a pair of the SS BoatBuckles when I had the new trailer built and they are fantastic. No issues whatsoever. Just rinse them down with fresh water when you wash the boat and trailer. Ordered mine through Eastern Marine with free shipping.

As far as clearance I have about three inches leeway since my trailer has extended tabs for the straps.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I had stainless boat buckles on my previous skiff. Do not have them on my current skiff. I seriously miss them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Get the Boat Buckle straps , but make sure they are the stainless ones. Best thing I ever did on the trailer. Fast , fast compared to the other straps I had.


I had these on my last trailer for about three years and not one issue and the guy that bought it still uses them. I rinsed and sprayed with CorrosionX after every trip.
I have a new set for my current trailer I’ll be bolting on after I extend the trailer.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

They make minis too. What's the difference?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Academy had them on sale for $55 and free shipping. Use promo code CC201820PCT for another 20%. 

Disregard. They aren't stainless.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GG34 said:


> They make minis too. What's the difference?


Not sure but the standard sized ones are perfect.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I've got a SM1444 so I figured the minis would be fine for a boat that small. After I realized they weren't SS I sucked it up and bought the good ones


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

I have the stainless boat buckles on the Ramlin, love them.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Can somebody post a pic of theirs? Mine would be mounted forward and the straps would wrap up and around to the transom. Wondering if the straps would cause any damage constantly rubbing on the hull.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GG34 said:


> Can somebody post a pic of theirs? Mine would be mounted forward and the straps would wrap up and around to the transom. Wondering if the straps would cause any damage constantly rubbing on the hull.


I’ve seen people put koozies or rubber to protect the gelcoat. Don’t overthink it...but that’s why I’m extending the trailer so the straps don’t touch the hull.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

GG34 said:


> Can somebody post a pic of theirs? Mine would be mounted forward and the straps would wrap up and around to the transom. Wondering if the straps would cause any damage constantly rubbing on the hull.


Don't your current straps route the same way? These would effectively be the same thing only retractable, right?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

You are right. Same route. Like smack said, I'm overthinking it.

I hate the way the straps are now but I'm not motivated enough to extend the trailer.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use the Wal-Mart ratchet strap that's not SS . It less than $20. I used it for 3 years and probably another 3


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GG34 said:


> You are right. Same route. Like smack said, I'm overthinking it.
> 
> I hate the way the straps are now but I'm not motivated enough to extend the trailer.


But the retractable straps are very nice


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> But the retractable straps are very nice


I bought them.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

GG34 said:


> You are right. Same route. Like smack said, I'm overthinking it.
> 
> I hate the way the straps are now but I'm not motivated enough to extend the trailer.


Straps that angle around the transom corner and forward are worthless in my opinion because they don't hold the boat DOWN on your trailer. Extending the trailer frame typically creates more road clearance problems, plus the trim tabs are still in the way for going straight down.

I use one long strap across the stern to hold my boat DOWN on my trailer, and keep it in the boat while I'm fishing.


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

THX1138 said:


> The straps I have now are removed completely while I'm in line at the staging area. I am looking at a set like the Boatbuckles because they stay bolted to the trailer. Its one less thing to forget and to be honest, I hate the way the factory straps look. I know it seems silly but I'm OCD like that, lol.
> 
> Lou


The stainless boat BoatBuckles work great. Never had an issue with corrosion. The only drawback in my opinion is the vinyl coated s hooks. Crank down to hard and the vinyl cracks..... then the rust starts because the hooks are steel. So because I'm a little OCD as well, I cut the cheap s hooks off and had stainless hooks sewn on them at a local shop for $5.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> I use one long strap across the stern to hold my boat DOWN on my trailer, and keep it in the boat while I'm fishing.


Me, too. I kind of wish there was a stainless boat buckle XL with a 10ft strap that you could use across the stern.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> Me, too. I kind of wish there was a stainless boat buckle XL with a 10ft strap that you could use across the stern.


I currently run a Boat Buckle strap across the stern between the guide on poles and it holds great BUT after my 1300 mile round trip down rough ass Louisiana roads my cap developed hairline cracks where the strap pulled the hull and cap every time I hit a big pothole.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

When I had my flats boat, I also used a strap across from one side to another. But a much heavier boat that needed heavier gear.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> Me, too. I kind of wish there was a stainless boat buckle XL with a 10ft strap that you could use across the stern.


https://www.etrailer.com/s.aspx?qry=boat+buckle+stainless+gunwale


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Used a rope on each stern eye for years before getting the boat buckles. Once the boat buckles wear out I'll be going back to a rope.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> Me, too. I kind of wish there was a stainless boat buckle XL with a 10ft strap that you could use across the stern.


I know West Marine has them in SS with their Kwik-Lok buckle because I returned a 10’ because the buckle fell right on the foot of my poling platform and exchanged it for a 13 footer.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Should have clarified. I wish there was a longer ratcheting / retractable one. I like the strap over the stern. The retractable buckles are just so convenient.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Used a rope on each stern eye for years before getting the boat buckles. Once the boat buckles wear out I'll be going back to a rope.


Good idea....So, what type of knot are you using to maintain tension? Rope type?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

NativeBone said:


> Good idea....So, what type of knot are you using to maintain tension? Rope type?


Nothing special. Just a loop on one end and a round turn with two half hitches on the other.


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

I just bought a couple of ratchet straps, got a drywall flex joint knife red hot with a torch and burned though the straps to shorten them so that there wasn't a bunch of extra strap hanging off once tightened. Not as fancy as the boat buckles but it's cheap and you can easily remove them and throw them in the bed of the truck while launching so they don't get wet.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I currently run a Boat Buckle strap across the stern between the guide on poles and it holds great BUT after my 1300 mile round trip down rough ass Louisiana roads my cap developed hairline cracks where the strap pulled the hull and cap every time I hit a big pothole.


A buddy of mine claims that they’ve never actually repaired the roads in Louisiana, they just keep adding signs that say “bump.”


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> A buddy of mine claims that they’ve never actually repaired the roads in Louisiana, they just keep adding signs that say “bump.”


I never even saw a sign, I was doing good to keep my boat on the trailer and trailer on my Excursion.


----------

